# Smoking & Grilling = Mo' Money Mo' Money Mo' Money



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 7, 2005)

Ouch is right Adrian, I get my briskets for less than 1/2 that price here. I started smoking my own turkey breast for lunch sandwiches for the week here. Smoked turkey breast at the deli here is $7.99 per pound. When turkey breats are on sale here I pay $0.89 per pound. Hardley use any Kingsford to smoke it. We have 1 dinner and I get 5 sandwiches for the week out of 1 breast. That seems like a bargin to me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 7, 2005)

Adrian check your local Super Wal Mart if you have one, the select briskets they have are normally $1.89lb.  And I have even seen them carry choice for that same price before, not sure if it was an accident or not but haven't seen choice there again.  If the one I go to wasn't so far away, I'd buy them there all the time.  But I gotta butcher 5 min away that I sacrifice $2.69lb for choice for the convenience.  Like 1044 said, just buy a regular cheap brisket.  Afterall you are smoking low and slow is supposed to make a cheap piece of meat tender, if you want a good steak then buy choice.  I am still not impressed with any meat I have bought that is sold as CAB.  Just my .02, you are paying for the name.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 7, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> My WalMart stays a dime under Sam's. It's close to 50/50 on whether WM has choice or select. Sometimes both. The price will be the same. Sam's very seldom has choice.
> 
> The briskets at my WM are never injected. They will be the same ones as Sam's. Everything else WM has is injected. Sam's, never any of it.



Ditto.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

BBQ/Grilling is like golf, you can spend a lot of money or a little money and in the end its the cooker or the golfer that makes the biggest difference.

One big difference though is that you can eat the fruits of your labor with Q unlike in Golf!  Unless of course your the Clampetts who in one classic episode went out early one morning to go Shoot some Golfs.  Jethro came back with a whole bag full of balls and told Granny that we never did see one of those golf critters but we found their Nest!  Next thing you know Granny was boiling those Golf eggs for supper.  Toughest shells of any critter I ever saw!  LOL!

Long live the Beverly Hillbilly's!

Kloset


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

You mean the one with the sewn in green table cloth and the railings so you couldn't knock the dishes off, complete with the fancy pot passers?  Nope, last I saw Jethro was chewing on those golf eggs at the kitchen table!  LOL!

Kloset


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2005)

That would be the Bill-e-ard room.  :-D 
I reckon that's a Bill-e-ard up there on the wall.  Mean look'n critter.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

But them golf eggs were boiled out by the cement pond!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

Good God!!!!! What a bunch of GEEKS we are!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 14, 2005)

What do you mean We, Woodman?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

OK , _YOU_ are!


----------

